# Are We Ready for a Coco Forum?



## Snow Crash (Mar 22, 2011)

I think the size of the Cocommunity here at Rollitup justifies a coco specific forum. Threads dedicated to coco are swollen with instruction and experience. The time has come to put this information in a place it can be accessed and dissected at the pleasure of the members. 

Another reason Coco deserves a forum is that the media has unique properties. Gifted with a very high CEC as well as requiring a balanced nutrient system unlike other medias. It can be utilized in both hydroponic and organic methods and there are many Coco specific nutrients for the media, further demonstrating it's uniqueness.

As such I don't think a sub-category will do justice to coco. We need a full blown Coco forum here!

After reviewing such sites as Grasscity, ICMag, Hydrocanna, and THCFarmer, it seems that most other communities have made the same request. This should help organize Rollitup better, making it easier for users, and fellow Cocosplorers.

I look forward to hearing any opinions on the matter.


----------



## Scroggsy (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes we need a proper forum, not just a thread.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 24, 2011)

I would love a coco forum, almost as much as I love coco


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

some pics for a friday afternoon.........


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 25, 2011)

Give me the god damn Coco Forum!! Get rid of the Stonable Quotables and get the Coco Forum in here! We can show our Ganja Grows and Magic Mushroom grows next to eachother!!!!


----------



## potroast (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, if we have a coconut forum, next we'll need a coconut milk forum, too.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## sittin (Apr 11, 2011)

i came here to make a post about starting a coco forum and found this!
bump we need one


----------



## sappytreetree (Apr 12, 2011)

Why does Coco need more Cal than other meduims ?????


----------



## Snow Crash (Apr 12, 2011)

It is a cation exchange capacity thing.


> Coconut Coir is very high in Potassium, but low in Calcium. It is therefore necessary to charge the bag with high levels of Calcium to bring these levels in proper balance. To do this, charge solution is changed so that the amount of Potassium used is replaced by the same amount of Calcium Nitrate.


----------



## sappytreetree (Apr 12, 2011)

What about soduim build up in coco tryed to use for aquiponics kept killing my fish


----------



## Snow Crash (Apr 12, 2011)

This is exactly why we need a forum!


----------

